# سؤال هاااام محيرني



## yaso (23 يناير 2007)

عندي سؤال لم اجد له جواب ممكن تساعدوني فيه

سؤال بسيط 

هل اذا آمنت بالله دون آخر سواه 
ومن دون اقانيم ((وحده))

بخش الملكوت (الجنة)

ام

بخش النار 

سؤال واضح وبسيط جوابه يكون اما جنه او نار​


----------



## kimo14th (23 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> عندي سؤال لم اجد له جواب ممكن تساعدوني فيه
> 
> سؤال بسيط
> 
> ...


اخى ياسو 

اولا لازم تعرف ان الاقانيم هى اساسيات تقوم عليها الذات الالهيه 

هل يمكنك تخيل الله بدون وجود 

هل يمكنك تخيل الله بدون عقل 

هل يمكنك تخيل الله بدون حياه او روح 

هذه هى الاقانيم الثلاث 

ثلاث صفات اساسيه تقوم عليها الذات الالهيه 

الاب : وجود الله ذاتيا 

الابن : العقل والاراده 

الروح القدس : روح الله او الحياه 

يلزم , يلزم ان يؤمن كل معتقد بالله بهذه الاقانيم 

والا لا يكون من يعتقد به الها من الاساس !!!


----------



## yaso (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا لييك يااا kimo14th
على مرورك الكريم 
ولكن لم احصل على جواب 

نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالاب من دون الابن ولا الروح القدس
فالله قادر على كل شئ 
كما ورد 
(( انما امره اذا اراد شئ ان يقول له كن فيكون ))

هل ايماننا هذا بالاب وحده وليس آخر سواه 
يدخلنا الجنه ام النار 
وياريت بنصوص من كتابك المقدس

وشكرااا لك


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2007)

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي yaso*



yaso قال:


> نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالاب من دون الابن ولا الروح القدس
> فالله قادر على كل شئ
> كما ورد
> (( انما امره اذا اراد شئ ان يقول له كن فيكون ))
> ...


 
*يا أخي فلتؤمن أنت بما تؤمن به*

*ويا حبيبي هو أحنا قولنالك أو قولنا لغيرك*
*أحنا بنؤمن بثلاث ألهه*
*أحنا بنؤمن بإله واحد لا شريك له*
*نحن نؤمن بالله الواحد "يهوه العظيم"*

*وسيبك بقي من فكره النصوص هي هتفرق معاك*

*أنت قلت في مشاركة النهاردة أنك قرأت سفر نشيد الأنشاد وبس*
*وأتريقت وقولت أنك أمنت*
*روح كمل قراءة وأبقي تعالي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kimo14th (24 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> شكرا لييك يااا kimo14th
> على مرورك الكريم
> ولكن لم احصل على جواب
> 
> ...



شكلك مقرتش رسالتى كويس ياياسو 


هل تعتقد ان الله ليس عاقلا ؟؟ 
هل تعتقد ان الله ليس حيا ؟؟

جاوب السؤالين دول بوضوح باه او لا 

وسيبك من المسميات دلوقتى 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## يحيى حسين (24 يناير 2007)

هل تعتقد ان الله ليس عاقلا ؟؟ 
هل تعتقد ان الله ليس حيا ؟؟



وهل الله بحاجه الى ابن لكي يكون له عقل ؟؟؟؟
وهل هو بحاجه الى روح قدس ليكون حيا ؟؟؟؟
فانه ليس كمثله شيء
تعالى الله عما تصفون 
وارجو منكم الاجابه


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

يحيى حسين قال:


> هل تعتقد ان الله ليس عاقلا ؟؟
> هل تعتقد ان الله ليس حيا ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


 

ما هذا الذي يحصل؟
هل وصلت طريقة تفكيركم الى هذه الحالة المزرية؟
الله لا يحتاج لشئ, بل روحه و كيانه و كلمته هي شئ واحد
فلا سحتاج الله لشئ خارج عنه ليكون حيا
فمثلا انت انسان حي لك روحك, هل نقول انك شخصين مختلفين لانك جسد و روح؟

حاول ان تكون امين في محاولتك للفهم و انت تفهم
اما المحاولات البالية لعوج الكلام و اعطائه معنى اخر بفلسفات بالية فلن ينفعك بشئ صدقني...
القارئ ليس بهذه الغباوة صدقني...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## hanan0 (24 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> اخى ياسو
> 
> اولا لازم تعرف ان الاقانيم هى اساسيات تقوم عليها الذات الالهيه
> 
> ...



================================================================يعنيى هذا ان قبل المسيح لم يكن هناك رب للعالمياو كان الله بدون عقل او بدون روح مالكم كيف تحكمون؟


----------



## kimo14th (24 يناير 2007)

يحيى حسين قال:


> هل تعتقد ان الله ليس عاقلا ؟؟
> هل تعتقد ان الله ليس حيا ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



اخى يحيى حسين من الواضح ان معلوماتك عن المسيحيه ضعيفه جدا 

فانت تتخيل ان لله ابن فعلى !!!!!! 

وكما قال اخى روك الله لايحتاج شيئا !!!


----------



## kimo14th (24 يناير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> ================================================================يعنيى هذا ان قبل المسيح لم يكن هناك رب للعالمياو كان الله بدون عقل او بدون روح مالكم كيف تحكمون؟



وا مصيبتاه


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> ================================================================يعنيى هذا ان قبل المسيح لم يكن هناك رب للعالمياو كان الله بدون عقل او بدون روح مالكم كيف تحكمون؟


 
من قال هذا الكلام الخاطئ؟


----------



## hanan0 (24 يناير 2007)

'طيب سؤال كمان هو في رب بتولد او بيأكل او بيموت ؟ولو كان عيسي هوالله خلق مين؟هو فية رب بيتقتل؟ اوفيه اب يرضي ان ابنة يتقتل ؟وكيف تفتخرونبان اليهود قتلوه وصلبوه؟ وهو فيه احد يعمل معصية يروح لقسيس ويحكي له عن معصيته يقوم القسيس يمحوها له وهو لايستطيع ان يغفر ذنبه هو ومن يغفر الذنوب الا الله؟ياريت حد يجاوب


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2007)

*يالله*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااي أخت hanan0* 



hanan0 قال:


> 'طيب سؤال كمان هو في رب بتولد او بيأكل او بيموت ؟ولو كان عيسي هوالله خلق مين؟هو فية رب بيتقتل؟ اوفيه اب يرضي ان ابنة يتقتل ؟وكيف تفتخرونبان اليهود قتلوه وصلبوه؟ وهو فيه احد يعمل معصية يروح لقسيس ويحكي له عن معصيته يقوم القسيس يمحوها له وهو لايستطيع ان يغفر ذنبه هو ومن يغفر الذنوب الا الله؟ياريت حد يجاوب


 
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*يا أخت حددي أنت عايزة أية ؟؟؟*
*أيه الكلام دة*
*أيه ال دخل قصة الفداء وموضوع المغفر والتحليل*
*ركزي شوية*

*وعلي فكرة لو قرأتي شوية في الفهرست المثبت في الصفحة الرئيسية للقسم **هتلاقي أجابات لهذه الأسئلة*

*علشان أتجوبت 100 مرة*
*وعامة ربنا معاك ومعانا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## hanan0 (24 يناير 2007)

طيب رد مرة ثانية معلهش


----------



## kimo14th (25 يناير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> 'طيب سؤال كمان هو في رب بتولد او بيأكل او بيموت ؟ولو كان عيسي هوالله خلق مين؟هو فية رب بيتقتل؟ اوفيه اب يرضي ان ابنة يتقتل ؟وكيف تفتخرونبان اليهود قتلوه وصلبوه؟ وهو فيه احد يعمل معصية يروح لقسيس ويحكي له عن معصيته يقوم القسيس يمحوها له وهو لايستطيع ان يغفر ذنبه هو ومن يغفر الذنوب الا الله؟ياريت حد يجاوب



اللى اتولد واللى اكل ونام وووووو ومات هو الجســـــــــــــــــــــــد 

ومن قال ان القسيس يغفر الخطايا !!!!!!! 

ربنا بس هو اللى بيغفر الخطايا !!!!!!! 

نصيحه انك تقراى عن المسيحيه وهتلاقى فى الفهرست مواضيع مهمه هتفيدك


----------



## mohamed5555 (25 يناير 2007)

يا اخ ياسو ايماننا بالله كمسلمين لا يحتاج الي دليل من الكتاب المقدس
فانت يا اخي تصلي  الي الله في اليوم خمس مرات علي الاقل و تدعو الله و لذلك فانت لا تحتاج شهادة(ضمان)من احد


----------



## hanan0 (25 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> اللى اتولد واللى اكل ونام وووووو ومات هو الجســـــــــــــــــــــــد
> 
> ومن قال ان القسيس يغفر الخطايا !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



============================================================اي كتاب فيهم (لوقا _يوحنا _مرقس _برنابا) وبعدين هو فيه انجيل عندكم شبه الثاني  ممكن سؤال ثاني واحد مسيحي فالي ان كان في الانجيل عندكم اصحاحات عن السحر وانتم حزفتوها من الانجيل عشان لا يستعملها الناس  (هو انتوا بتشيلوا اللي مش عايزينة وتسيبوا اللي علي مزاجكم ( ياريت ترد ومتقليش اقرئي في الانجيل )


----------



## kimo14th (25 يناير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> ============================================================اي كتاب فيهم (لوقا _يوحنا _مرقس _برنابا) وبعدين هو فيه انجيل عندكم شبه الثاني  ممكن سؤال ثاني واحد مسيحي فالي ان كان في الانجيل عندكم اصحاحات عن السحر وانتم حزفتوها من الانجيل عشان لا يستعملها الناس  (هو انتوا بتشيلوا اللي مش عايزينة وتسيبوا اللي علي مزاجكم ( ياريت ترد ومتقليش اقرئي في الانجيل )



اخت حنان لا ادرى من اين اتيتى بكل هذه الخرافات 

سحر ايه بس !!

السحر عمل شيطانى !! 

رجاء محبه تقراى المواضيع الموجوده بالفهرست سواء هنا او فى قسم الشبهات


----------



## yaso (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ياااا  اخ hanan0 

شرح الله صدرك ويسر امرك وبارك الله فيك 
خلينا في موضوع واحد حتى نصل الى الحق 

لانني كل ما افتح موضوع بيحصل كده 
الشباب الطيب المسيحي لايجاوب جواب وافي وشافي وبريحنا 
والشباب الطيب المسلم يفتح مواضيع جديدة والموضوع الاصلي يضيع 
:a82:   :a82: 

فا ياشباب الي عندو سؤال جديد يذهب الى موضوع جديد في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبه ويطرح السؤال 

وشكر للاعضاء والمشرفين المسيحيه لسعه صدركم 
بس في واحد اسمو amirfikry كان معصب شوي علينا في بدايه الحوار 
يا امير انا بحبك متعصبش علينا :smil12: 
هداك الله للحق 

بارك الله فيكم وهدانا وهداكم للحق


----------



## yaso (26 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> اخى ياسو
> 
> اولا لازم تعرف ان الاقانيم هى اساسيات تقوم عليها الذات الالهيه
> 
> ...




طيب حلوو
انا الصراحة حبيت الدين المسيحي وعايز اتعلمه 
وانتم في هذا المنتدى الي رح يوصلني للحقيقة صح 

نناقش مافهمته 
من كلامك اخي الفاضل 
ان الله واحد بثلاثة اقانيم اب وابن وروح قدس 
والثلاثه واحد 

الاب : وجود الله ذاتيا 

الابن : العقل والاراده 

الروح القدس : روح الله او الحياه 

لحد هنا صح ....احنا عايزين نستفيد اذا في حاجة خطئ قلولي 


وقلت ايضا 

يلزم , يلزم ان يؤمن كل معتقد بالله بهذه الاقانيم 

والا لا يكون من يعتقد به الها من الاساس !!! 

يعني لازم نؤمن بالاب والابن والروح القدس ..صح
ولايجوز ان نؤمن بالاب من دون الابن لان الابن العقل والاراده 
ولايجوز ان نؤمن بالاب من دون الروح القدس لان روح القدس هي روح الله او الحياه

واذا آمنا بالله لوحده (الاب ) يكون ايماننا خاطئ لاننا آمنا بشئ من دون عقل ولا اراده ولاروح 
وبايماننا ده نخش النار ...صح 

يرجى الافاده وتوضيح لي اذا قلت شيئ خاطئ

سلام


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> طيب حلوو
> انا الصراحة حبيت الدين المسيحي وعايز اتعلمه
> وانتم في هذا المنتدى الي رح يوصلني للحقيقة صح
> 
> ...



تمام كده بس انت نقلت مداخلتى تقريبا 

ههههههه 

........ بهزر معاك 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## yaso (27 يناير 2007)

اه انا معاك حته حته عشان نفهم 

طيب نكمل 

من الي فهمته ان الاب كما قلت انت وجود الله ذاته ارسل ابنه الي هوا العقل والاراده وارسل الروح القدس الي هوا الروح 
او الحياه وبقي *الله في السما بذاته *
*وعقله وارادته والروح او الحياه على الارض*
للفداء والصلب 

لحد هنا صح ولا في تعديل 
وشكرا


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> اه انا معاك حته حته عشان نفهم
> 
> طيب نكمل
> 
> ...



لا مش صح 

اولا انت تفصل وتجزىء الله وهذا غير صحيح 

فعندما نقول الاب ارسل الابن فهى كارساليه الشمس لنورها دون انفصال كما يشرح لنا الاباء 

اما الابن فهو تجسد اى انه اتحد بجسد بشرى ليكون الفداء بالصلب 

وملحوظه : ان الله موجود بكل مكان فى السماء وعلى الارض لانه غير محدود


----------



## yaso (29 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> لا مش صح
> 
> اولا انت تفصل وتجزىء الله وهذا غير صحيح
> 
> ...


 


انت تقول ان الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد 
وضربت مثل كالشمس ...كارساليه لنورها
وانا اسأل هل نور الشمس يعطيك صفاس الشمس الكليه 
ازاي يبقه واحد

مثل واحد من الاخوه قال لي الشمس واحد
ولكن تستمد منها الحرارة والضوء وهي واحد
وانا سؤالي هل الحراره والضوء يعطيك صفات الشمس الكليه 

وانا الصراحه مافهمت ازاي الاب يرسل الابن ::الي هوا كما وضحت لي انت انه العقل والاراده

يسوع لم يقول هذا ابدا ابدا في الكتاب المقدس اسمع ماذا قال
وهذا النص يبطل التثليث...ولاحظ من وصاياه

مرقص 12 _28
فجاء واحد من الكتبة وسمعهم يتحاورون، فلما رأى أنه أجابهم حسنا، سأله: أية وصية هي أول الكل؟
29 فأجابه يسوع: إن أول كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا رب واحد.

*ونلاحظ* *هنا انه قال كلمه خطيرة جدا قال الهنا يعني ايه (اسال نفسك)**كما قال عندما صعد الى السماء اني اصعد *الى ابي وابيكم *والهي والهكم*
30 وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك، ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى.
31 وثانية مثلها هي: تحب قريبك كنفسك. ليس وصية أخرى أعظم من هاتين.
32 فقال له الكاتب: جيدا يا معلم. بالحق قلت، *لأنه الله واحد وليس آخر سواه*

انا احترت صراحه انظر للكلام جيدا وتمعن موضوع العقيده ليس سهلا اما حياه ابديه او بحيرة كبريت مفيش لعب 
*بوصايا المسيح للتلاميذ ماذكر لاابن ولاروح قدس *فاين قال اعبدوني او انا الله 

وايضا هنا عندما يسوع يقلك طريق الحياه الابديه 
يوحنا 17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته
ولاحظوا جدا من هذا النص قال ان يعرفوك لم يقول يعرفوني 
انت __لم يقل انا __او نحن 
وحدك__منغير ابن ولاروح قدس
و__حرف عطف يفيد المغايرة
يسوع المسح الذي ارسلته ___رسول وليس اله 
اذن نستفيد من النص السابق يوحنا 17: 3

ومثل ان خلق الله آدم من دون رجل ولا امراة 
وخلق حواء من رجل من دون امراة 
خلق عيسى من امرأه دون رجل 
ماهي المشكله 

وهكذا تكتمل القدره اللاهيه يخلق من يشاء في الوقت الذي يشاء في الساعه التي يريدها


وضحلي اذا في شيء غلط

اسال الله لك الهدايه


----------



## kimo14th (30 يناير 2007)

*الى العزيز ياسو*

اليك تعليقى على كلامك 


 ( انت تقول ان الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد
وضربت مثل كالشمس ...كارساليه لنورها
وانا اسأل هل نور الشمس يعطيك صفاس الشمس الكليه
ازاي يبقه واحد

مثل واحد من الاخوه قال لي الشمس واحد
ولكن تستمد منها الحرارة والضوء وهي واحد
وانا سؤالي هل الحراره والضوء يعطيك صفات الشمس الكليه ) 

اخى ياسو انا استخدمت هذا المثال لاوضح لك ان ارسال الاب للابن لايعنى انفصاله

كيف ينفصلون وهم واحد !! 

يعنى انا ضربت المثل لاوضح نقطه واحده هى عدم الانفصال 

لانه لايمكننى ان اورد مثال لاوضح به الثالوث كاملا .. لا .. بل نقطه نقطه 

ثانيا لست فى حاجه الى مثال اوضح به ان المسيح له المجد يعطى او له صفات الله 

فاعماله واقواله ورسله شهود على هذا 
__________________________________

( وانا الصراحه مافهمت ازاي الاب يرسل الابن ::الي هوا كما وضحت لي انت انه العقل والاراده )

للاسف انت لم تستوعب ماقلته لك .. فانت تذكر لى العقل , الااراده 

وجود الله ... الحياه 

حاسس انك حافظ المعانى دى مش فاهمها ... 

الله هو الكلمه ككل هو العقل هو الاراده ... الاب ( ذات الله الموجوده ) ارسل الابن ( كلمته , فكره )

كارسال الشمس لنورها ( اى دون انفصال ) 

_________________________________ 

( وهذا النص يبطل التثليث...ولاحظ من وصاياه ) 

عزيزى التثليث او الثالوث هو توحيد !!!!!!!!!! 


هل لان المسيح  قال الاله الحقيقى .. نفى بذلك الثالوث !!!!

ماالثالوث الا الله ( الاله الحقيقى الواحد  نفسه ) 

______________________________

(  مرقص 12 _28
فجاء واحد من الكتبة وسمعهم يتحاورون، فلما رأى أنه أجابهم حسنا، سأله: أية وصية هي أول الكل؟
29 فأجابه يسوع: إن أول كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا رب واحد.

ونلاحظ هنا انه قال كلمه خطيرة جدا قال الهنا يعني ايه (اسال نفسك) )

يا ياسو المسيح ذكر الوصيه كما قيلت لاسرائيل ( يعقوب ) 

ملوحظه المسيح لايذكر فى كل حوار , فى كل مره انه الله 

فهو يريد ان يتكلم عن الله امام الناس فمنطقى ان يقول الله , الهنا , الهك هكذا 

ولكن عندما وضح عن نفسه قالها صريحه ( انا والاب واحد ) 

___________________________________

( يوحنا 17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته
ولاحظوا جدا من هذا النص قال ان يعرفوك لم يقول يعرفوني
انت __لم يقل انا __او نحن
وحدك__منغير ابن ولاروح قدس
و__حرف عطف يفيد المغايرة
يسوع المسح الذي ارسلته ___رسول وليس اله ) 

دون الدخول فى متاهات اللغه العربيه 
اليك تفسير النص 

القديس أمبروسيوس

v "الإله الحقيقي وحدك"، يقول ذلك بطريقة ما لتمييزه عن الذين ليسوا بآلهة، إذ كان على وشك أن يرسلهم إلى الأمم... أما إذا لم يقبل (الهراطقة) هذا، بل بسبب كلمة "وحده" يرفضون أن يكون الابن هو الله الحقيقي، فهم بهذا يرفضون كونه الله نهائيًا... لكن إن كان الابن هو الله، وهو ابن الله الذي يدعى "الإله وحده"، فمن الواضح أنه هو أيضًا الإله الحقيقي وأن "وحده" توضع للتمييز عن الآخرين.

لو أن الابن ليس هو الإله الحقيقي فكيف يكون هو "الحق"؟ ،لأن الحق يفوق بمراحل "الحقيقي".

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v أولاً: لا توجد حياة أبدية في الاعتراف بالله الآب بدون يسوع المسيح.

v ثانيًا: يتمجد المسيح في الآب. فالحياة الأبدية بكل دقة هي أن نعرف الإله الحقيقي وحده ونعرف ذاك الذي أرسله، يسوع المسيح.

v إذن يتمجد الآب بالابن الذي عرفناه به.

المجد هو هذا أن الابن، إذ صار جسدًا، قبل منه سلطانًا على كل جسد، مع القيام بإعادتنا للحياة الأبدية...

ولكن ماذا تحتوى أبدية الحياة؟ تخبرنا كلماته: الحياة هي "أن يعرفوك" الإله الحقيقي وحده ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. هل يوجد أي شك أو أية صعوبة هنا أو أي تضارب؟ الحياة هي أن تعرف الإله الحقيقي وحده. 
____ 

كما شرح الاباء الاشاره الى الاله الحقيقى ( وحده ) لانه كان سيرسل التلاميذ والرسل 

الى الامم الوثنيه والى كل المسكونه حيث ان هذه الصلاه هى الصلاه الوداعيه قبل 

ان يسلمه يهوذا ...... 

نقطه اخرى هى ان كل الرسل بشروا بيسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص 
فكل تبشيرهم كان بربنا يسوع المسيح ... مما يدل على صحه التفسير وتوضيحه لقصد المسيح 

___________________________________

( ان لا اله الا الله يسوع رسول الله ان مثل عيسى عند الله كثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون))

انا عايز نص المسيح بيقول فيه انه عبد الله او رسول الله ..... ( مش ارسلته ) 

ونص تانى بيقول فيه انه مخلوق زى باقى البشر 

__________________________________

بصراحه لازم احيى فيك اخلاقك 

وهدؤك ... ربنا يوفقك 

واسف على التاخير


----------



## yaso (30 يناير 2007)

طيب يا حبيبي يا kimo14th

انتا انسان محترم ومتعلم وزووووق 

في عندي شويه تعليقات على كلامك وقبل التعليك جاوبني بصرااااحه 


انت تقول انهم واحد يعني اله واحد يعني 1+1+1=1 صح 

هل تستطيع ان تقف في نصف الكنيسه وتنادي باعلى صوتك وتقول 
ياااااجماعة 
الاله اله واحد
لا اله الا الله 
هل تقدر ان تقول وتشهد بان *لا الله الا الله *

والشي الثاني بصراحه هل انت مقتنع بكلامك الي قلته في المشاركه السابقة

والمشاركه القادمه حرد عليك بنسبه لمقولتك الي كانت
فاعماله واقواله ورسله شهود على هذا 

ان شاء الله


----------



## yaso (30 يناير 2007)

عفوا الكتابه باللون الحمر 
تعديلها هو 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## يحيى حسين (31 يناير 2007)

ما قصرت يا اخي ياسو

ولكن لماذا هذا وجع الرأس الا يستطيع ان يرسل الله بشرا رسولا الى هؤلاء ؟!!!!!!!

ما لكم كيف تحكمون ؟


----------



## kimo14th (31 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> طيب يا حبيبي يا kimo14th
> 
> انتا انسان محترم ومتعلم وزووووق
> 
> ...



شكرا ياياسو لكلامك 

وساجاوبك على اسئلتك 


1- لا معنى ل 1+1+1 =1

ساقتبس من رد لى على هذه النقطه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=183864&postcount=19

2- نعم , طبعا بكل بساطه لا اله الا يهوه 

وهل قلت لك اننا نعبد ثلاثه !!!! 

ماالتثليث او الثالوث الا توحيد 

( بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس , الاله الواحد امين ) 


3- طبعا مقتنع بكل حرف ذكرته لك .... يعنى انا بتناقش معاك عشان مكونش فى الاخر مقتنع 

بكلامى !!! ايه ياياسو 


فى انتظار مشاركاتك 

ربنا يوفقك ... سلام ونعمه


----------



## yaso (31 يناير 2007)

هلاااا حبيبي kimo14th

يا اخي انتا ما اعطيتني جواب واضح 
كما قلنا واتفقنا انه اله واحد 
اذن قووول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله 
*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله *​
لاتقولي لا تقول لي لا اله الا يهوه 

وهل تستطيع ان تقول امام الكنيسه انه 
الله اله واحد
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله

رد على هذه النقطه ومن ثم نذهب للرابط الذي وضعته لانه في كلااام حلوو

وكلامك السابق كله حلوو

يرجى كتابه اشهد ان لا اله الا الله 
بما انك تقول انه الله اله واحد

بانتظار ردك


----------



## kimo14th (31 يناير 2007)

yaso قال:


> هلاااا حبيبي kimo14th
> 
> يا اخي انتا ما اعطيتني جواب واضح
> كما قلنا واتفقنا انه اله واحد
> ...




اسم ربى يهوه 

اشهد ان لا اله الا يهوه 

مش فى وسط الكنيسه بس فى وسط الدنيا 

واشهد ان لا اله الا المسيح 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## yaso (3 فبراير 2007)

يا kimo14th ياراجل ياطيب 
من خلق السماوات والارض 
الله ام المسيح 
من اقام المسيح من القبر بيومه الثالث الله ام المسيح
ومش المسيح هو الله ؟؟؟؟؟
والله واحد 
اذن قووووول 

*****************
*لامكان لهذه الجمل هنا*
*وأنا أحذرك من وضعها مرة أخري   "المشرف"*


----------



## yaso (3 فبراير 2007)

سمعت كلام الله 
هذا كلام الله 
وااااااااااااااضح 
لانها كما قلت لك 
جنه او ناااااار 

والله مش ظالم 
لو كان ابن وروح قدس لقال ذلك 
ولكن لم يقل ذلك في كتاب على وجه الارض 
*****************
*لامكان لهذه الجمل هنا*
*وأنا أحذرك من وضعها مرة أخري "المشرف"*


----------



## kimo14th (3 فبراير 2007)

ياياسو 

ايمانى ان خالق السموات والارض وخالق كل هذا العالم هو  المسيح له المجد 

وعشان اريحك بس 

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله ( الله هى اللفظه العربيه للرب ,, بينما اسم ربى هو يهوه ) 

فانا ريحتك وقلت اسم ربى باللفظه العربيه ( الله ) بغض النظر عن اصلها 

استريحت ياعم خلاص


----------



## yaso (3 فبراير 2007)

مبروووووووك انت من الان اصبحت مسلما 

اخيرا اقتنعت 

الف مبرووك مجداا

عقباال امير والشباب الطيبين


----------



## kimo14th (3 فبراير 2007)

yaso قال:


> مبروووووووك انت من الان اصبحت مسلما
> 
> اخيرا اقتنعت
> 
> ...


 

انت عارف ياياسو 

فى سؤال بيفرض نفسه بشده 



( عندك كام سنه ؟؟ )

**********


----------



## yaso (3 فبراير 2007)

مش عايز اقلك لانه اذا قلتلك رح اكزب 

والمسلم الي يعرف دينه صح لايكزب 

اعتذر عن اي سؤال شخصي 

سوووووري ​


----------



## kimo14th (3 فبراير 2007)

yaso قال:


> مش عايز اقلك لانه اذا قلتلك رح اكزب
> 
> والمسلم الي يعرف دينه صح لايكزب
> 
> ...



اوكى 

ممكن تعرفنى عن نفسك برساله خاصه


----------



## yaso (5 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الفاضل emadmsoud 
هل انت مسنعد لمناظره معي في غرفتنا على البالتوك 
في هذه النصوص والحوار يكون مسجل 
لنرى ..ماهو القرآن 

والشئ الاخر وياريت من المشرف ان يلاحظ هذه الملاحظة
انا عندما شاركت في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه وكان هناك مشاركات غيري 
كثيره 
المشرف ماذا فعل 
حذف الاجابه على طوووول 
والسبب معروف لماذا حذفت ..مافي داعي للتفاصيل 
لما الواحد يتزنق ...الخ

ولكن مارأيك ايها المشرف بهذه القفزة من  emadmsoud 
لماذا لم تحذفها 
وموضوعه بعديد عنا 10000 درجه
وكان  موضوعي الذي حذف كان في صلب الموضوع 

وبرضو مابفشل الاخ الفاضلemadmsoud 
وبقلك اهلا وسهلا فيك 
وبانتظارك في البالتك


----------



## yaso (5 فبراير 2007)

*الى حبيبي kimo14th

انا بعثتلك رساله على الخاص 
مارديت علينا ياطيب

ياريت ترد علي ايميلي المبين عندك
ايميلي موجود 

سلام للحلوين*


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2007)

*حركات أطفال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخ ياسو*



yaso قال:


> الاخ الفاضل emadmsoud
> هل انت مسنعد لمناظره معي في غرفتنا على البالتوك
> في هذه النصوص والحوار يكون مسجل
> لنرى ..ماهو القرآن


 
*سيبك من الكلام دة روح حوار الأديان في المنتدي*
*وأنا هبعتلك الموضوع دة هناك وأبقي كمل فيه ووريهم ما هو القرأن*
*علشان هناك بصراحة الموضوع كبير*​ 


yaso قال:


> والشئ الاخر وياريت من المشرف ان يلاحظ هذه الملاحظة
> انا عندما شاركت في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه وكان هناك مشاركات غيري كثيره
> المشرف ماذا فعل
> حذف الاجابه على طوووول
> ...




*بأمانة يا حبيبي أنت كل يوم بتثبت أنك ذو شخصية غير سوية تؤكد أنك مازلت صغير*​ 


yaso قال:


> ولكن مارأيك ايها المشرف بهذه القفزة من emadmsoud
> لماذا لم تحذفها
> وموضوعه بعديد عنا 10000 درجه
> وكان موضوعي الذي حذف كان في صلب الموضوع


 
*من غير ما تتكلم كلام خالي من الواقعية وتحسس الكل أنك بطل*
*أنا يا حبيبي أول ما دخلت حذفتها*

*هو أنا أه مشرف بس مش لاجئ علي النت *
*علشان أنا بشتغل ومسؤل مش باخد مصروف لسة*

*وأكيد يا حبيبي أنا لما حذفت مشاركتك ال أنت بتقول عليها*
*مكنش بسبب أني حطك في دماغي ولا أتزنقت من أسئلتك الطفولية ال مليانة بمواضيع مهمة جداً فعلاً بس أنا علي ثقة أنها *
*مش من تفكيرك وعقليتك **وأنت عارف أنها كبي وبست*
* ومع ذالك بنجوبك مش علشان حضرتك *
*بس بنجاوب علشان ال ناس ال نفسها تفهم*

*وأنا حذفت مشاركتك  لنفس سبب حذف مشاركة الأخ emadmsoud وهي التكلم والأستشهاد من القرأن *
*وهذا ممنوع*​ 


yaso قال:


> وبرضو مابفشل الاخ الفاضلemadmsoud
> وبقلك اهلا وسهلا فيك
> وبانتظارك في البالتك


 
*موضوع البالتك دة منك ليه*
*بس روح رد في الموضوع دة في قسم حوار الأديان ووريهم شطرتك*
*أنا هحط الموضوع بأسم *
*متناقضاااااات*
*وأكيد هيكون مكتوب تحت الموضوع بأني أنا ال كتبه ولكن ....*
*فرووووووووووووووح رد ووريهم شطارتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (6 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز ياسو وبأختصار شديد اوى بدون "سفك دم لا تحصل على مغفرة" والمقصود هنا بالدم ليس دم حيوانى او بشرى بل دم الفادى الذى صالح السمائين على الأرضين وهو جواز مرورك الى السماء ولذلك اهمية معرفة الله بأقنيمة الثلاثة ليس لذكاء الأنسان الفذ بل ليعلم من احبة ومن فداه ومن يتبع  ولتعلم جيدا ويعلم كل انسان مسيحى او غير مسيحى ان لم يكن لك علاقة بلله فى الأرض فكيف تكون معة بالسماء فأيمان بل افعال ميت وافعال بلا ايمان ميت


----------



## yaso (6 فبراير 2007)

يا امير يا امير 
انتا عمرك جاوبت على نصف سؤال من اسألتي رد
ررررررررد

غريييبه والله 

وبالنسبه للمناظره 
هل افهم انكم اعلنت انسحابك من الان

وانا بفضل البالتك لييييه 

لكي تعلم وتتاكد ان التفسير ليس كبي بيست 
ونشوفكم ونشوف معلوماتكم ومين الي بيعمل كبي بيست 

والشي الاخر هذا قرآن عارف اي يعني قران
كلام الله يا حبيبي

تخيل اقعد اكتبلك تفاسير هنا واتعب نفسي وبالاخير 
تحذفوها وتقولي كبي بيست وووووالخ 

باختصار ومن دون اطاله لاني مش فاضي وما بحب الكلام 
نريد افعال 
باختصار وامام كل هذا المنتدى 
لو رجل ناظرني في النصوص الي وضعتها 
بس ماعندي كلام تاني 

ولا تخاف نحن لسا مثلكم تعال غرفتنا ورح تشوف الادب والاحنراب في الحوار
ونعطيب ربع ساعه ليك تتكلم على راحتك 
وربع ساعه ليا اتكلم زي ما انا عايز
والمناظره تكون مسجله ونضعها في هذا المنتدى 

ومن ثم ندخل في مناظره بعنوان هل ادعى يسوع الالوهيه 
مارايك
؟؟؟
او اي رايك نتناظر في موضوع الصلب والفداء
اي موضوع بتحب نتناظر فيه انا حاضر 

لتعلم ماهم الاسلام


----------



## kimo14th (6 فبراير 2007)

ياياسو 

هل همك اوى المناظره 

اليس الغرض فى النهايه نقاش وبحث عن الحق 

مثلا اطلب النقاش ع الخاص 

اشمعنى مناظره ........ !!! 

تفرق معاك


----------

